# Civil Engineers in Australia, employment



## OxanaOn (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I am Xenia and I am going to apply for the Postgraduate Research Visa, Subclass 574 together with my de facto partner. I would appreciate if someone here can give more information about the employment in Australia, Sydney and particularly in the civil engineering field. 

The situation is the following: with my visa, my partner will have Australian residence for two years and have the right to work unlimited hours. He is a recent graduate in Civil Engineering but has already worked one year in Water Supply Systems (so, he has one year experience). I know this is little for Australia. 

I want him to come with me and I am positive concerning him finding a job. Maybe it will take some time, but finally he will get something because he knows how to interact with people, he is a charismatic person and the boss he had really appreciated his work. 

But I want to be objective and know the real situation of the job market for civil engineers in Australia (Sydney). He has an offer here, but he would prefer to come to Australia but also he is a little bit worried if he finds a job there or not. 

So, I would appreciate any piece of information you can provide. Thank you so much!


----------

